# Altri pensieri sparsi ed effetti collaterali



## Tebe (11 Agosto 2013)

Stamattina appena alzata, con una tazzona di caffè tra le mani sono andata nel mio blog segreto e prima di postare mi sono fermata pensando. 
Man. Lo avrebbe. Sicuramente. Letto. E visto.
E il picco gli sarebbe cresciuto.
Perchè niente filtri. Protetta da un anonimato totale. E posso scrivere ed esplorare davvero cio' che voglio.
Mattia ha avuto bisogno di qualche giorno per metabolizzare è vero.
Prima mille domande, poi qualche giorno di occhi a civetta e poi altri giorni di gelosia acuta.
Gli sono andata incontro, ho cominciato a postare e scrivere vicino a lui, senza nascondermi come avevo sempre fatto. Poteva guardare. Lo ha fatto?
No.
Ma ero li. E sapeva che poteva farlo. Per una volta poteva scoficchiare liberamente nel mio 10%. O almeno una parte.
Abbiamo avuto qualche giorno guardingo su questa cosa, ma poi, come ho già scritto, non è che improvvisamente lui si sia accorto che sono così. Che ho con il sesso un atteggiamento goliardico e privo di implicazioni da morale comune.
Mica ero tebe Goretti prima. Anche se non tradivo tutto il resto di me e dei miei approcci c'è sempre stato. E mai soffocato.
Porca miseria, non è stato per niente facile vivere con questa mia libertà mentale non nascosta.
Non mi hanno mai detto -Non pensavo fossi così.- in una storia sentimentale.
Forse i primi anni di troieggio, quando ero ancora in ricerca me stessa e non capivo se ero sbagliata io o quelli con cui mi confrontavo fuori dalla famiglia Tebana, con cui respiravo sempre pensiero libero e zero moralismi, e quindi dicevo e non dicevo. (grazie a Dio è durato poco il mio dubbio se erano gli altri o ero io sbagliata. Gli altri ovvio:mrgreen

Mi ha dato iper fastidio stamattina avere avuto quell'attimo di dubbio se postare o no.
Non dubbio mio, nei confronti di me stessa o Mattia, ma nei confronti di Man.
Ho postato naturalmente. E anzi, ho messo pure il carico.


In compenso c'è un effetto collaterale davvero  super succoso.
Mattia ha avuto un risveglione ormonale.
Mi scopa in lungo e in largo.
Fa l'amore con me in lungo e in largo.
Mi prepara la cena.
Fa tutto il topoloso predatore.
Non è a pezza, per niente. Ci mandiamo anche a cagare ma...
Forse...Forse...sono due le ipotesi.
O ha paura di "perdermi", una roba dall' invornito che è, tipo che incontro l'uomo dei miei sogni trombini o semplicemente prova una sorta di godimento nel fatto che molti mi "vorrebbero" ma io sono con lui.
E sono sua totalmente.

Sia come sia non mi frega nulla.

:festa::festa::festa:


----------

